# Lets get the party started!!! Babinkas birthday Pics!!



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

It's time to play the music ,It's time to light the lights, It's time to see Babinkas birthday pictures on the spoiled maltese forum tonight. 
It's time to put on makeup ,It's time to dress up right It's time to raise the curtain on the Pictures tonight. 
It's time to get things started On the most sensational inspirational celebrational Maltesetational.This is what we call the picture Show! 

Hi Sm Babinka, Peppino and Tiny Tina had a blast at the woofstock birthday bash!!! We even ended up on TV!!!! My unsinkable Babinka Smith turned four years old on June 8/2013 I am so proud of her beating the odds of passing away! She was born with the severe heart condition and was told she was only going to live for 3 more months! I took her in, as I wanted to give her love before she left earth! Well that three months turned into years and well look at her now Four years old!!! Yes we have had our scary moments of not breathing coughing!!! But my Baby is still kicking! I wanted to give a special thanks to Babinkas Birthday Buddy Shirley and Boo !!! Walter sent her a special gift! Maximus sent her a birthday card! and Our friends gave her such beautiful presents!! Nickee Jones made beautiful picture cards on Facebook!!! Cant thank you all enough for the love and support with my babies!!!! I hope you all enjoy the pictures there are alot :w00t: Well enough of my Blah Blah Blahing Lets get the party started!!!!................. Heeeeeers Babinka!!!!!!!! Yeaaaaaa


Hi Aunties its me Babinka!!! 

Look at me Im VIP!!! 

I had so much at woofstock!!! We was on Tv!!! That bad momma did all the talking!!!

OMD!!! Unlce Walter I love the frame!!!

Auntie Shirley and Boo OMD I almost fainted with excitement!

You see my new pillow what My auntie Linda made for me!!! 

Wows I was so spoiled!!!

HEHEHEHE I am goings to live forever!!!!!!!


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Aww.. Spoiled for reals! Pretty girl.. 


<3 Bella & Daisy <3


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> It's time to play the music ,It's time to light the lights, It's time to see Babinkas birthday pictures on the spoiled maltese forum tonight.
> It's time to put on makeup ,It's time to dress up right It's time to raise the curtain on the Pictures tonight.
> It's time to get things started On the most sensational inspirational celebrational Maltesetational.This is what we call the picture Show!
> 
> ...


More pixxies of moi 

My BFF Maximus sent me a card to wish me a fabulous Birthday!! And my auntie shannon gave me to cooling matts for free at woofstock!!! I was good girl and helped sell strollers!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Uncle Walter is going to post the link to my special TV interview!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats all folks!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh you are a precious girl Babinka. We all love you so very much and are so happy that you and Mommy enjoyed your special day. Hugs to you baby girl.


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

:thumbsup:Happy birthday Beautiful girl! I can see you had a wonderful one and are definitely spoiled :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Babinka, your beautiful. That is some birthday bash your having with such great presents....enjoy!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh Wow! look at all those presents and the beautiful table set for dinner....such manners waiting for her meal LOL. I'm so happy you had a wonderful birthday Babinka !

and I am kicking myself...I heard "Woofstock" on the news and thought of my Toronto sm buddies but I was in the kitchen and got distracted and I forgot to watch. Yeah for Walter and the link...can't wait to see it.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

You are beautiful Babinka! Looks like you had the best birthday ever!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here's Janene on the news with her little ones.

Dogs pampered at Woofstock - Video | The Loop


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday pretty Babinka! Love all your great gifts. :wub:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*She is sooooo pretty!*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Kathy, I was just going to post. It is a great interview and your babies look so great. Look at all the presents that little princess got. Looks like she and her mother had the time of their lives, no-one deserves it more. I love the swag bag. You wanted this for your dear sweet one and you got. You are a such great mommy, Janene.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Janene, I love your pictures so much! Are you sure you're not a professional? Babinka is so pretty and looks so happy! And the Woofstock festival looks so much fun! You did great!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Janene the pictures look great!! What a very happy celebration for precious Babinka!! I know that you'll never forget this!! I'm so happy for you and all of your Furbabies!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Way too cute! Looks like it was an absolutely wonderful birthday!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy birthday Babinka!!!! 

I'm glad she likes her gifts and the shirt sure does describe her personality, after seeing all the stuff you got!!!! The gang looked like they had loads of fun and I can't believe you were on tv!!! Can't wait to see you and the gang soon :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sweet Babinka. :chili: You are so cute at your party :wub: I'm so happy your baby girl is doing so well. That is wonderful :thumbsup:


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Babinka! So glad you had such a special day!


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2012)

I love your Babkinka! You all looked like you were having so much fun at Woofstock. I didn't know there was such a fun event for dogs so close to where I live. I will have to take Minty next year!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Babinka! What a wonderful party. So many gifts! Lucky girl...so loved!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

How adorable is this!!?? That picture of them on the dining table is too cute! Happy birthday pretty girl! Sure looks like you had a wonderful time! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

A belated Happy Birthday to your precious little Babinka! Looks like she celebrated her special day in a very special way!! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fluffdoll said:


> How adorable is this!!?? That picture of them on the dining table is too cute! Happy birthday pretty girl! Sure looks like you had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That one and the one of Babinka in her swag bag are my favorite. But I also love the one with Babinka and all her presents.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you eveyone for your kind messages! We all had a fantastic weekend of celebration! Being interviewed was fun but I was really nervous!!! Though the Fab Three loved the camera attention!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you kathy and walter for posting the link on here for the interview on ctv.

PEPPINO HAD HIS HAWIAN SHIRT ON, BUT HE LOST HIS SHORTS


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> PEPPINO HAD HIS HAWIAN SHIRT ON, BUT HE LOST HIS SHORTS


Now that's a party!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Now that's a party!!!


Sure its not a party until someone looses their shorts:w00t::HistericalSmiley:

Its ok he wasnt nekid on T.V. he was at least in his jolly jumper


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Wow, Babinka!!!! You sure got spoiled on your birthday. I even got dressed up and put on make-up to come to your party. I was so excited that I forgot to type in birthday wishes. A little late, but heartfelt wishes for a very Happy birthday to you....and many more.:tender::cheer::celebrate - firewor*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Babinka!!!

Looks like you got very spoiled and had a lot of fun. I wish I was there in person, it looks so fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BABINKA:cheer:
Talk about a party animal artytime: you looked like you had the BEST birthday. Your mom sure knows how to throw a party and all your aunties know how to spoil you. And on top of all that, you are a tv celeb. :chili::chili: Glad you had a great one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I missed Babinka's birthday?? Oh no!

Happy Birthday sweet girl!!! Look at all those pressies!!!

:happy: :happy: :happy:

hugs to you....


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like you had one happy birthday! You sure are spoiled with all the gifts you received!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

FUN FUN FUN!!! Janene, I loved the pictures and especially the video. What a wonderful, special time for Babinka. She certainly deserves the star treatment. I wish her many, many more happy years!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What great prezzies, great pictures and a wonderful birthday event!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you to all for the very kind and sweet comments you have bestowed on my babies.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello Its Us Me and Yogi******
*You Know I did all The FaceBook Post On the Birthday And Thought I Was On this Post. Opps!!!!!!*

*Well We Shared it Together Didn't We.On the Birthday!*
*So Here are My Prettys For A Special Little Girl.*

*Janene Hope the Dresses Get There*** Somewhere Between the Us And Canada by Turtle****

*Enjoyed the Video You SuperStars *
*Love Aunti Nickee and Yogi*******

*Hope the Clothes Fit******


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Hello Its Us Me and Yogi******
> *You Know I did all The FaceBook Post On the Birthday And Thought I Was On this Post. Opps!!!!!!*
> 
> *Well We Shared it Together Didn't We.On the Birthday!*
> ...



Omd!! Auntie nickee I luvs it luvs it luvs it!!! I cants wait to model! Loves you and yogi very much!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What a wonderful day! So fun!
Janene, your three little ones are just gorgeous!

So, all these presents, beautiful dresses, VIP status, a special trip to Woofstock, a special birthday dinner, and being on tv?
How is your Mom going to top this next year Babinka? She better start planning now. I think there is going to need to be some sort of airplane flyover involved with a Happy Birthday Babinka banner, or maybe Duchess Kate can come for a birthday visit and bring you your own tiara?
Although it sounds like you have a fun Mom, and every day is like a party at your house!
Happy Birthday and many many many more to a special girl! :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> What a wonderful day! So fun!
> Janene, your three little ones are just gorgeous!
> 
> So, all these presents, beautiful dresses, VIP status, a special trip to Woofstock, a special birthday dinner, and being on tv?
> ...


Aunti Kathleen you means like this hehehe


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I bet you all had a blast! That is so special! :wub::wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, what a great party!!!!


----------

